# kbluetooth doesn't start [solved]

## Gh0str1d3r

Hi,

I just wanted to try my bluetooth using kbluetooth, but that program fails to start. Starting from console gives

```
kbluetooth

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kbluetooth(12246)/kdecore (KLibrary) kde4Factory: The library "/usr/lib64/kde4/solid_bluez.so" does not offer a qt_plugin_instance function.
```

I already reemerged bluez, with no effect. Cant find that error with google. Is it too obvious?Last edited by Gh0str1d3r on Tue Jun 01, 2010 10:53 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello.

try 

```
emerge -pv solid
```

 to check that the bluetooth useflag is aktiv and/or try re-emerge the package.

regards gentux

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> hello.
> 
> try 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the advise. bluetooth flag is set, and reemerging does not solve the problem :/

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

now it suddenly starts, with still printing that error message. Seems to be not particularly important. Maybe the reemerging of solid was the solution...

but the problem now is, it does not detect my bluetooth device. I started /etc/init.d/bluetooth, and loaded the driver (btusb), but still everything but "about" and "close" is faded out. What could that be?Last edited by Gh0str1d3r on Tue Jun 01, 2010 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

then give me the ouput from 

```
lspci [maybe with] -v [option]
```

 and from 

```
lsmod
```

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

have a look at this too. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5884856.html

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> have a look at this too. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5884856.html

 

thank you for that, but I think my problem is that I have no idea how to find out what bluetooth device I actually have. Here is the output of what you asked for:

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> then give me the ouput from 
> 
> ```
> lspci [maybe with] -v [option]
> ```
> ...

 

```

# lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0a <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at 3110 [size=8]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at e2400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at 30e0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at 30c0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at e4505c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

        Memory at e4500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

        Memory behind bridge: e3500000-e44fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0400000-00000000e13fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

        Memory behind bridge: e2500000-e34fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e1400000-00000000e23fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        I/O ports at 30a0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 3080 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at 3060 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 3040 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at e4505800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

        I/O ports at 3108 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 311c [size=4]

        I/O ports at 3100 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 3118 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 3020 [size=32]

        Memory at e4505000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/16 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

        Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

        Memory at e4506000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) Thermal Subsystem (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 11

        Memory at e4504000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series 1000BGN

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

        Memory at e3500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-1e-64-ff-ff-0e-b8-ba

        Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

        Kernel modules: iwlagn

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0229

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

        Memory at e2500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at 1000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-24-9c-34-00-1e-33-ff

        Kernel driver in use: atl1c

        Kernel modules: atl1c

```

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

>  and from 
> 
> ```
> lsmod
> ```
> ...

 

```
# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

usbhid                 15489  0 

snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi    13996  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   240648  1 

snd_hda_intel          17986  1 

snd_hda_codec          46424  3 snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

uvcvideo               51591  0 

videodev               32635  1 uvcvideo

v4l1_compat            11418  2 uvcvideo,videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     9696  1 videodev

snd_pcm_oss            30029  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12398  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                54219  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           1231  0 

snd_seq_oss            23231  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4596  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41469  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              15359  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          4461  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd                    43088  13 snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

rtc_cmos                7934  0 

iwlagn                 80523  0 

rtc_core               11221  1 rtc_cmos

joydev                  8536  0 

ehci_hcd               30154  0                                                              

uhci_hcd               18252  0                                                              

iwlcore                83852  1 iwlagn                                                       

atl1c                  25768  0 

rtc_lib                 1586  1 rtc_core

sg                     21163  0 

serio_raw               3864  0 

soundcore               4527  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          5913  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

furthermore, dmesg (udevadm trigger does not change that):

```
dmesg | grep bt

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03] (subtractive decode)
```

```
# dmesg | grep Bluetooth 

#
```

probably you are wondering whether I really have a bluetooth device, since its not listed here. I dont understand that either. It works with Ubuntu, also not listed there in lspci and lsusb.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

can u provide me with 

```
 lsusb 
```

 and 

```
 find /etc/. -name *rfcom* 
```

please.

have u a genkernel or a self-compiled kernel?

Maybe u can give me your 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config 
```

 output.

thx

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

```
# lsusb 

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0461:4d22 Primax Electronics, Ltd 

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b160 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

```
# find /etc/. -name *rfcom* 

/etc/./bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
```

I did not edit any of the file in that folder, should I?

the kernel .config is here:

http://pastebin.com/r297kQUJ

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

you can if u want to edit in rfcomm the auto connection with an mac adress from your pda etc.

i mistaken something, exactly the find directory shouldnt be /etc/ instead of /dev  :Smile:  can u give me the find result of the query above in the dev folder?

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

the 0461:4d22 device should be your wireless bluetooth device. since no entry appears in the lspci output it is a sign more for this notion. in your kernel config file the btusb is compiled as a module but isnt loaded. try

```
modprobe btusb
```

 and restart 

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
```

 and after that start kdebluetooth again in the terminal.

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

there is no *rfcom* device. I added btusb to the autoloaded modules, with no effect (except that is was loaded successfully). Also restarting kbluetooth and the bluetooth init script does not help.

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

ok solved it now, there was a fn key to activate the hardware. With that, it is also shown in dmesg  :Smile: 

still I dont understand why ubuntu can work with it when it is not in the on mode...#

Many thanks to gentux for your help!

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

okay sounds nice. I think it is a certain option u can set like the numlock. Do u wish it on or off or setted as it was as u shutdown the box. but dont ask me where to look  :Wink: .

----------

